# ich with high ammonia!



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

last week my ammonia and nitrate sky rocketed! friday i notcied my little algae eater had what appeared to be a cut near his vent, the cut had what looked like mold growing over it. i took him out and treated him with melaluca oil (same as melafix), that night he died. i figured he had got biten from my crab, but then i noticed half his anal fin fell off! i thought fin rot? now one of my left over feeders has white spots all over all his fins and a large one on his eye. my angels have no signs of spots and my chinese algae eater has only been acting funny but nothing on him (i figured from the ammonia). ive been treating the tank for 6 days now whith ammolock and ive done 2, 15 percent water changes since last sunday. ammonia levels have not changes so i overdosed the tank with cycle to help my biological filter. i know some ich treatments can be deadly when ammonia and nitrate are present. i think that the salt would burn my algae eater and crab. the tank always stays between 82 and 86 degrees. i dont know what to do or to even classify this as ich! please help i dont want my angels dieing they are like my children!


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

well you mentioned the white spots and that there was one large one on the eye...how much larger? Ich is a pretty uniform size and there isn;t much variation. Ich will look as if someone poured grains of salt on your fish. A picture would definitely help. Salt will be ok for your algea eater and crab if you don't go over the suggested dosages. High temperature can help with ich treatment but if ammonias, nitrites and nitrates are high then they will be even more toxic at higher temps so you may want to bring the temp down till you get the water quality straightened out. Although I am a fan of doing small water changes, in a case like this you could be a little more extreme and change 25-50% of the water at a time to bring those levels down. If you could provide a picture of the white spots or describe more in detail that would help a lot.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

unfortunatley the fish didnt make it through the night and i didnt get a pic befor flushing. the spot on the eye didnt actually look spotish it was more of a cloud that covered the eye and it looked swollen. my chinese algae eater now has the same thing and agian its cloud like. he has no other spots on him, just the clouded eye, without swelling. i did a 30 % change today and everyone seems happier. plus i added cycle and bacteria supplement, i probably over did it but the bottles say you cant overdose. the ammonia levels dropped to 2.0 from 4.0. i finally bought a tube to suck up the gravel and was amazed at the left over food and feces that was in the gravel. hopefully tomarrow the ammonia will drop some more. i thought it was strange that there was no other spots besides on the fins... and no other fish were effected. the spots were vey small though they werent any bigger than a poppy seed, infact much smaller, more like a period mark on this post. sence ive done the water change i noticed the cloud on my algae eater has cleared up some. im clueless as to whats going on here but if any other fish get spots i will deffinetley try to get a picture up right away. should i treat the tank with salt anyway to be on the safe side?


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok so now my big algae eater has whit spots all over him. one on his back is large like a seseame seed. plus he has red bloches on his stomach and back. i dont this its ich, ive treated the tank with aquarium salt and the larger spot is starting to lift. hes usually very bashful and hides when ever i come over to the tank but this morning he came right up to me. almost to say please help me. he never surfaces, but ive seen him surface twice this morning. im thinking because of the ammonia and nitrate. my nitrite is at 0 how is this possible? ive seen this fish grow from an inch and a half to 4 and a half inches and i dont want to loose him. ive purchased rid ich but dont want to put it in the tank bacuase i dont think its the case. my tetras have two little white spots on them but i really dont know whats going on here. i tried taking pictures but they were to blured to even get a good shot of the blotches or the spots. please help me i dont know what to do or how this came about!!!


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

well i left for work and when i returned my chinese algae eater has died. this funky thing has killed now three fish and i still dont know what it is??? my mom how has kept fish for years told me it was ich then today with the red blotches she was clueless. i really have no clue whats going on please help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

well i left for work and when i returned my chinese algae eater has died. this funky thing has killed now three fish and i still dont know what it is??? my mom how has kept fish for years told me it was ich then today with the red blotches she was clueless. i really have no clue whats going on please help me!!!!!!!!


----------

